# اعتماد محابس الحريق



## Ahmed meca 88 (2 أكتوبر 2015)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
هل يلزم شهادة ul-fm لاعتماد محابس الحريق فى الموقع العام على الfirehydrant والriser


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (4 أكتوبر 2015)

نعم يلزم ذلك حسب المواصفات الفنية


----------

